# SCSI und IDE Platten zusammen?



## NEOVEGETO (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage und zwar geht es um einen Rechner der in einer kleinen Firma als Server läuft. Der hat nen alten SCSI2 Standart.

Kann ich damit die neuen SCSI3 - Standarts fahren (ohne auf Wirtschaftlichkeit zu achten) und muss ich da was besonderes beachten, ausser halt das übliche wie Pin und terminiert.

Und wie siehts mit einer IDE - Festplatte aus? kann ich ne IDE als Datenplatte anschliessen ohne das es Probleme mit der SCSI - Platte gibt und was muss ich da beachten? Eventull im SCSI- Kontroller Menü oder im Bios?

bis dann
NEOVEGETO


----------



## gothic ghost (19. Mai 2004)

*SCSI und IDE*

Hi,
warum lange schreiben, lesen 
auch wenn es mal ein berühmt berüchtigter Einzeiler ? ist. ;-) wie ? ach ja zwei


----------



## NEOVEGETO (21. Mai 2004)

Danke


----------



## kasper (21. Mai 2004)

Wozu braucht man einen SCSI auf IDE Wandler? Gibt es bei euch etwa keine IDE Ports auf den Mainboard?


----------



## NEOVEGETO (21. Mai 2004)

Doch eigenltich schon. Ist aber interessant zu wissen das es sowas auch gibt. 

Wollte ja eigentlich wissen ob man SCSI und IDE AUF IDE-STeckplatz problemlos laufen lassen kann.


----------

